# another 18 inch doll sweater



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I really think it is fun to plot out the sweater and watch it come to life.
Jean


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

very nice
i also make AG doll clothes nothing that fancy though


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Really pretty.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Eye candy, for sure. BEAUTIFUL !!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I love it! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

So cute! I love it!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

That is gorgeous - so classy - and what a lovely face your doll has!


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

Can you share the pattern? Thank you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! What a special outfit, do you share this pattern? My granddaughter would love it!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice! Do you have a pattern to share?


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Smashing jumper and hat, Ive just printed off piles of patterns to start knitting these dolls clothes WHEN Ive finished my WIP's!!!!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Can you share the pattern please. Just beautiful


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

love the hat sweater is georgeous


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Jeannie D said:


> I really think it is fun to plot out the sweater and watch it come to life.
> Jean


What a georgous set and doll! :-D


----------



## plains51 (Jan 31, 2011)

Love it hope you share pattern


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I too would like the pattern. Beautiful and great fitting. I like to try new techniques on little projects.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Very pretty set ;-)


----------



## llamabase (Mar 2, 2013)

I also would be grateful for the pattern. TIA


----------



## Arleen Wetmore (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful job and I love the pattern! Lucky little girl.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I love the collar and the hat is delightful! Thanks for showing us...


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh... wow!!! That is one fancy set... Love the colors and that pattern...


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

What a beautiful set. You are talented.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Adorable set!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful! I am working on a dress and using a nubby cotton. Looks a bit weird but it is pink and one of the nieces loves pink! hope she likes this one!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

KUDOS to you! I, too, would LOVE to have that pattern (if there is one!) I just finished making complete outfits for a couple of 18" dolls but did not make an actual pattern.....just took measurements of the dolls and worked the items out to fit them as I went along.

This little sweater and hat, tho, are SO precise that I can't imagine there IS no pattern. If you do have one, PLEASE share!
SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I learned to chart a long time ago. I make my pattern from the measurements of the doll, baby, women, whom ever I am knitting for. I appreciate the compliment. It is as precise as I can make it. The sweater has some changes I plan to make then I usually write it up and publish.


Janci said:


> KUDOS to you! I, too, would LOVE to have that pattern (if there is one!) I just finished making complete outfits for a couple of 18" dolls but did not make an actual pattern.....just took measurements of the dolls and worked the items out to fit them as I went along.
> 
> This little sweater and hat, tho, are SO precise that I can't imagine there IS no pattern. If you do have one, PLEASE share!
> SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

I love this hat and sweater!!! They are both so lovely and well done!!! Your doll is cute too....what kind is she?


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

She is from the Kidz and Cats collection by Sonja Hartman. Her name is Alexis


breeze075 said:


> I love this hat and sweater!!! They are both so lovely and well done!!! Your doll is cute too....what kind is she?


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeannie D said:


> I learned to chart a long time ago. I make my pattern from the measurements of the doll, baby, women, whom ever I am knitting for. I appreciate the compliment. It is as precise as I can make it. The sweater has some changes I plan to make then I usually write it up and publish.


I can wait...but hardly! You can bet I will keep my eyes peeled....my friend's 7 year old has an American Girl doll that probably would LOVE to have this outfit! :thumbup:


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Very nicely done


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is just lovely. How clever you are.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Very beautiful !


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Janci said:


> I can wait...but hardly! You can bet I will keep my eyes peeled....my friend's 7 year old has an American Girl doll that probably would LOVE to have this outfit! :thumbup:


I received in my "mail" today a chart on how to construct any size/type sweater but didn't pay it a lot of attention. I hope I didn't delete it because after re-reading this and seeing your beautiful work, I DO believe that is the way to go! Gotta go back and try to retrieve it! :?

OOPS! I meant for this post to go as a reply onto a different comment....tried to delete it but it wouldn't cooperate! SO, just ignore this............


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeannie D said:


> I learned to chart a long time ago. I make my pattern from the measurements of the doll, baby, women, whom ever I am knitting for. I appreciate the compliment. It is as precise as I can make it. The sweater has some changes I plan to make then I usually write it up and publish.


I received in my "mail" today a chart on how to construct any size/type sweater but didn't pay it a lot of attention. I hope I didn't delete it because after re-reading this and seeing your beautiful work, I DO believe that is the way to go! Gotta go back and try to retrieve it!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Janci said:


> I received in my "mail" today a chart on how to construct any size/type sweater but didn't pay it a lot of attention. I hope I didn't delete it because after re-reading this and seeing your beautiful work, I DO believe that is the way to go! Gotta go back and try to retrieve it!


DITTO!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Janci said:


> I received in my "mail" today a chart on how to construct any size/type sweater but didn't pay it a lot of attention. I hope I didn't delete it because after re-reading this and seeing your beautiful work, I DO believe that is the way to go! Gotta go back and try to retrieve it!


Boy! When I mess up, I do it in a BIG WAY! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

perhaps but you made me laugh so it was worth it.



Janci said:


> Boy! When I mess up, I do it in a BIG WAY! :thumbdown:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a beautiful sweater and hat set!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

That is beautiful!
Bravo.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

thank you


tikeur said:


> That is beautiful!
> Bravo.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

The neckline is so different from anything I've seen. Does it pull over the head like a "real" sweater? And is that a draw string on the hat? How clever. 

I'm glad you have gotten lots of pattern requests. Where will you post the pattern when it is ready? It gets prettier every time I come across your picture. 

Robin


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I am surprised that I am getting so much traffic today on this sweater. I have made so many. I am working on several patterns. That sweater buttons up the back. I don't use velcro on my knits. Also doll heads are big and to make it big enough to fit over her head would throw the neckline off. It is not a draw string just an accent I created. Just thought is looked cool.


String Queen said:


> The neckline is so different from anything I've seen. Does it pull over the head like a "real" sweater? And is that a draw string on the hat? How clever.
> 
> I'm glad you have gotten lots of pattern requests. Where will you post the pattern when it is ready? It gets prettier every time I come across your picture.
> 
> Robin


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I look forward to seeing what you come up with next. . I need to see if there is a way to see all your posts. 

I will think of you and your doll sweaters as we travel through ID on our trip from MN to OR. 

Robin


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

well you have to drive right by me to get to Oregon and I will probably be knitting


String Queen said:


> I look forward to seeing what you come up with next. . I need to see if there is a way to see all your posts.
> 
> I will think of you and your doll sweaters as we travel through ID on our trip from MN to OR.
> 
> Robin


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeannie D said:


> I am surprised that I am getting so much traffic today on this sweater. I have made so many. I am working on several patterns. That sweater buttons up the back. I don't use velcro on my knits. Also doll heads are big and to make it big enough to fit over her head would throw the neckline off. It is not a draw string just an accent I created. Just thought is looked cool.


I am still waiting, too...... :lol: I just looked up the doll source today, agree that she is really beautiful! Pretty rich for my blood since I am not a collector, but I DO agree that she is a beautiful 'creature'! The whole line created by that designer is BEAUTIFUL, very like-like! 
Please be sure to notify me if and when you do post that chart listing...or pattern for this sweater and hat, whichever comes first! I AM interested in both!

I am guessing that the 'rope' effect at the neckline is an I-cord that has been added after the regular knitted ribbing was made...am I correct? And, the little tassel cord on the hat was simply twisted yarns that were knotted at the ends? Your designs are exquisite, very appropriate for such a pretty lady such as Alexis!


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

the neck affect is just stockenette stitch allowed to roll and the neck line was added after. And the cord is just twisted yarn.


Janci said:


> I am still waiting, too...... :lol: I just looked up the doll source today, agree that she is really beautiful! Pretty rich for my blood since I am not a collector, but I DO agree that she is a beautiful 'creature'! The whole line created by that designer is BEAUTIFUL, very like-like!
> Please be sure to notify me if and when you do post that chart listing...or pattern for this sweater and hat, whichever comes first! I AM interested in both!
> 
> I am guessing that the 'rope' effect at the neckline is an I-cord that has been added after the regular knitted ribbing was made...am I correct? And, the little tassel cord on the hat was simply twisted yarns that were knotted at the ends? Your designs are exquisite, very appropriate for such a pretty lady such as Alexis!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeannie D said:


> the neck affect is just stockenette stitch allowed to roll and the neck line was added after. And the cord is just twisted yarn.


I can see that now...re: the cord at the neck. An I-cord would not be the same at all! Quite an easy thing to do with a really pretty effect! Thanks for clearing that up! I also appreciate your tip regarding the bottoning down the back of these sweaters. Makes a lot of sense even if I am bad about holding off on the attaching of bottons....  Much rather knit that sew on bottons!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Jeannie D said:


> well you have to drive right by me to get to Oregon and I will probably be knitting


I hope to be knitting some socks on the trip. I'm stepping up my socks to simple lace.

I should try some 2 color knitting soon.

Robin


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

tikeur said:


> That is beautiful!


Thank you I really appreciate it


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

That is so pretty! I love everything about it but mostly the picture. I can never get pretty pictures of my knitting on the dolls. I like to plan my own knitting for my dolls--more fun that way. All my recent pullovers are back buttoned. Anyway, I like what I see of the hat also. What size needles did you use?


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

size two needles. The trick to getting a good picture is light. Use a mirror to reflect the light.


abc123retired said:


> That is so pretty! I love everything about it but mostly the picture. I can never get pretty pictures of my knitting on the dolls. I like to plan my own knitting for my dolls--more fun that way. All my recent pullovers are back buttoned. Anyway, I like what I see of the hat also. What size needles did you use?


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks! Size 2 and 0 for the ribbing? I use #4 and #2 mostly. I will round up a mirror, thanks for the hint.


Jeannie D said:


> size two needles. The trick to getting a good picture is light. Use a mirror to reflect the light.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes good luck it is a lot of fun


abc123retired said:


> Thanks! Size 2 and 0 for the ribbing? I use #4 and #2 mostly. I will round up a mirror, thanks for the hint.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi, Jeannie!
I AM still here and watching.....  Have wondered what the name of the stitch you used to make the top portion of the hat is called. It looks like some sort of diamond motif...correct? I am also going to go onto Word Office and see if I can pull up a blank graph for designing pattern charts. Wish me luck! 
Also.... I am guessing that you made the body of the sweater in the round.....??? Or did you make the front and backs separate and sew them together? 
I AM impressed with your meticulous work!


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

body is in the round and hat is a diamond type of motif. I try to look for motifs that fit the scale of the doll. I am glad you liked it. I am not sure what you mean by the name of the stitch you used for top portion of hat is called. The hat is basically stockinette with fair isle and garter stitch.



Janci said:


> Hi, Jeannie!
> I AM still here and watching.....  Have wondered what the name of the stitch you used to make the top portion of the hat is called. It looks like some sort of diamond motif...correct? I am also going to go onto Word Office and see if I can pull up a blank graph for designing pattern charts. Wish me luck!
> Also.... I am guessing that you made the body of the sweater in the round.....??? Or did you make the front and backs separate and sew them together?
> I AM impressed with your meticulous work!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeannie D said:


> body is in the round and hat is a diamond type of motif. I try to look for motifs that fit the scale of the doll. I am glad you liked it. I am not sure what you mean by the name of the stitch you used for top portion of hat is called. The hat is basically stockinette with fair isle and garter stitch.


Jeannie.....It was the top portion of the hat that I was asking about....the part that was made with the diamond motif. I looked in one of my books last night to see if I could find it....only found one that is similar but I like yours best. The one I found is called the honeycomb motif.....pretty but a bit more texture than the diamond type. I DID, however find the exact chart for the fair isle pattern and practiced on it! Your total design is just so charming, classy, and chic! I suspected that the sweater would need to be knitted in the round since it has the fair isle pattern around the lower portion. Thanks for your response!
Janci


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

I should have asked, too.......what kind of yarn did you use with those 0 & #2 needles?


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

size 0 or 1 in baby yarn


Janci said:


> I should have asked, too.......what kind of yarn did you use with those 0 & #2 needles?


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

quote=Jeannie D]size 0 or 1 in baby yarn[/quote]

THANKS! :lol:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeannie D said:


> body is in the round and hat is a diamond type of motif. I try to look for motifs that fit the scale of the doll. I am glad you liked it. I am not sure what you mean by the name of the stitch you used for top portion of hat is called. The hat is basically stockinette with fair isle and garter stitch.


Do you have instructions that you can share with us for the diamond motif? I checked online and still could not find any! Really like that stitch!


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I am still a little confused as to what you are calling the diamond motif. Are you talking about the two colored motif between the rows of garter stitch


Janci said:


> Do you have instructions that you can share with us for the diamond motif? I checked online and still could not find any! Really like that stitch!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeannie D said:


> I am still a little confused as to what you are calling the diamond motif. Are you talking about the two colored motif between the rows of garter stitch


No...I am talking about the all white slouchy crown portion of the hat to which the twisted cord is attached.
I did some searching and actually found a chart for the fair isle pattern...have already practiced on that some.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I believe Jeannie D answered that the hat is basically stockinette stitch with a fair isle band. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

the top is simply stockinette stitch. I didn't do any pattern there. I didn't pattern it because it would make it too bulky. I gathered the top and put the little cord on it.


Janci said:


> No...I am talking about the all white slouchy crown portion of the hat to which the twisted cord is attached.
> I did some searching and actually found a chart for the fair isle pattern...have already practiced on that some.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeannie D said:


> the top is simply stockinette stitch. I didn't do any pattern there. I didn't pattern it because it would make it too bulky. I gathered the top and put the little cord on it.


NO wonder you were so perplexed at my questions then! I went back to look at it "with a fine tooth comb" ( :lol an after doing some mental exercises on the picture, I can see that. There is no way I can tell you how to look at it so as to see the "diamond motif"...except to say if you can see the diagonal lay of the 'stripes of stitch rows', maybe you could see the same thing I have been seeing. It is akin to the fabric that babies diapers used to be made from years ago when we had to wash them! Can you see it now?? :?


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I still don't see it, I actually got out the hat and looked at it and I still couldn't figure out what you were talking about. I needed it not to have no bulk or it wouldn't lay over nicely. It was something I made up as I went along. I was beginning to think I had done something, so that is when I decided I would go look at it. So funny



Janci said:


> NO wonder you were so perplexed at my questions then! I went back to look at it "with a fine tooth comb" ( :lol an after doing some mental exercises on the picture, I can see that. There is no way I can tell you how to look at it so as to see the "diamond motif"...except to say if you can see the diagonal lay of the 'stripes of stitch rows', maybe you could see the same thing I have been seeing. It is akin to the fabric that babies diapers used to be made from years ago when we had to wash them! Can you see it now?? :?


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeannie D said:


> I still don't see it, I actually got out the hat and looked at it and I still couldn't figure out what you were talking about. I needed it not to have no bulk or it wouldn't lay over nicely. It was something I made up as I went along. I was beginning to think I had done something, so that is when I decided I would go look at it. So funny


If you'll place your cursor pointer at that top portion on a dividing line between the stitch 'stripes' just where it meets the pink part and move your cursor straight upward rather than following the stripe rows as they were knitted and are falling, maybe you can see the diagonal I am seeing. An optical illusion! Sorry to be such a problem child!!!!! It IS kinda funny, tho, isn't it?


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

yes it is funny but I am looking forward to see what you will do with all you have learned.


Janci said:


> If you'll place your cursor pointer at that top portion on a dividing line between the stitch 'stripes' just where it meets the pink part and move your cursor straight upward rather than following the stripe rows as they were knitted and are falling, maybe you can see the diagonal I am seeing. An optical illusion! Sorry to be such a problem child!!!!! It IS kinda funny, tho, isn't it?


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

I still have to complete all my measurements, etc. Your input has been very helpful and I do thank you very much! At this point, I have several other projects that will need to be finished before I can start this one with a clear conscience but I definitely will let you know when I do! You have inspred me! Thanks again for all your help! I have printed out a picture of Alexis in her pretty outfit to use as a guide when I'm not sitting at the computer.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautifully Knit :thumbup:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Janci said:


> I still have to complete all my measurements, etc. Your input has been very helpful and I do thank you very much! At this point, I have several other projects that will need to be finished before I can start this one with a clear conscience but I definitely will let you know when I do! You have inspred me! Thanks again for all your help! I have printed out a picture of Alexis in her pretty outfit to use as a guide when I'm not sitting at the computer.


Hi, Jeannie............
Just came in here to get a better picture of the hat........here is the sweater I just made! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

that is so cool


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeannie D said:


> that is so cool


Had a good "teacher"! 
I really like the pink best but my choices were limited the last time I was in the yarn shop....... brunettes wear red well, so this will suffice. Am anxious to move ahead with the hat.......started it last night but didn't get far. Will be in touch! :thumbup:


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very beautiful well made. :lol: :lol:


----------



## florence1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Can you please share this pattern thank you


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

florence1 said:


> Can you please share this pattern thank you


Not at this time. I designed it and it is from my private collection. Thank you for your interest


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## colette grimard (Mar 31, 2015)

so cute I love it


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely outfit. I knit many AG Doll outfits, but yours is beautiful as well as unique!
:sm24:


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice.


----------



## colette grimard (Mar 31, 2015)

Its so nice .Iwant it . where I can have it


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

colette grimard said:


> Its so nice .Iwant it . where I can have it


 if you are talking about the pattern it is one of my private designs


----------



## colette grimard (Mar 31, 2015)

yes, is so nicce Ilike it very much


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## jtcox11470 (Feb 15, 2013)

I just happened on to this site and fell on love with the sweater!!! I read all the comments. Have you written and published it as yet? I have never knitted from measurements. Can you please give me some directions about where and how to start? Is there a class that you know of on the internet? Thank you I'm advance for your time. Greatflly, Suzanne


----------



## anne3662 (Nov 17, 2017)

Where can i get the pattern


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

There is no pattern. It is one of my private designs


----------



## anne3662 (Nov 17, 2017)

Very nice. You should market the pattern.


----------



## colette grimard (Mar 31, 2015)

vey nice


----------



## grumpygran (Jul 26, 2017)

hi lvoe the sweater set would i be able to buy the pattern please thankyou


----------



## jtcox11470 (Feb 15, 2013)

Is this pattern available to share? I think it is so pretty! Suzanne


----------



## Jatoz70 (May 25, 2019)

So adorable.. I would love to make it for mygrandaughters AG doll. She just got one this last Christmas. Could you pass it on!!!?? ????????


----------



## maroscoe (Jul 22, 2019)

I would be interested in the pattern


----------



## Loronda (Jan 8, 2014)

Did you design the beautiful sweater? If not where could I purchase the pattern. It is beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That is amazing and adorable!! Wow! If you are selling the pattern please send me a PM, I'll buy it.


----------

